# Scout XT fork mod ...



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I never could figure out why the top edges of the Scout have a convex curve, so I flattened the fork edges so that it makes a proper 90° corner - just works better for the way I sight. Here's a before and after ...




























Another thing that bugged me is for shooting OTT, the band clips protruded out quite a bit - so much so that I was getting occasional fork hits and the clamps were getting all booggered up. So I traced the outline of the frame on them and ground them down to the line ... haven't had a frame hit since.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, I like the flat top / side look better too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I have it's little brother , the LT , it is flat.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I you are decided to shoot flat bands forever, that's OK. But if you want to try tubes anytime in the future, the curves could have helped.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Ordo said:


> I you are decided to shoot flat bands forever, that's OK. But if you want to try tubes anytime in the future, the curves could have helped.


Interesting - haven't shot tubes yet, but I could see where the convex curve would work for tubes. Thx for explaining that ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The clips need to be switched from one side to the other when changing from OTT to TTF to line them up right.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Does anyone have thoughts on why the curved 
Surfaces other than
For tubes?
I own 3 so before I even consider flattening 
Would
Like ideas please.
Does seem for ttf a grooved sight notch
Would work better on
Flat surface.
May I ask how did you carefully remove material
To get exactly the same?
Power tool, by hand with file? Other?
THX
Ukj


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just as a reference I shoot tubes across a flat top. I also have one of my bad boy scout designs with a curved concave top. Don't see any difference between the two they both shoot as well as I can shoot them. I Definitely like the sharper Corner makes for a much more precise shot.

Cheers


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I mod almost everything I can, wife sometimes hates it but if I feel if can make sometimng even a little better will.
So this mod was done easy, taped firm to clean glass 100g sandpaper and keeping frame as close to 90 degrees both axis to get top perfectly flat and even. Then did sides same manner, fast , easy!
If if only placebo I like the ttf line drawn on the upper band now flat on the fork. Shot better.
Thx for idea! Tomorrow will
Do other 2 frames.
Love this forum!
Like many things at least for me modded items work better! Clean car with freash oil and filter runs better.....ect
Investing time and thought into mods has always and hope always will give me insperation!
Ukj


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

ukj said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on why the curved
> Surfaces other than
> For tubes?
> I own 3 so before I even consider flattening
> ...


How I flattened the top of the XT in the pics above - I used spray adhesive on a flat surface, and glued down some 120 grit sandpaper - carefully ran the forks over it. Then I did the same with 220 and 400 grit. It's much easier if the sandpaper is stationary and you're controlling the slingshot when you remove material. Edit - I read further down that you did this mod exactly the same as I did - great minds think alike !!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks a lot better to me.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

My three that I flattened seem to sight better.
In both ttf and ott set ups.
THX again for idea. 
ukj


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

ukj said:


> My three that I flattened seem to sight better.
> In both ttf and ott set ups.
> THX again for idea.
> ukj


Great ! Glad it worked out better for you too. Flattening the top edge definitely helps me ...


----------

